# How many of these have applied to you in the past 12 months? LOL!



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

http://the-toast.net/2015/05/20/how-to-tell-if-you-are-in-a-famous-opera/


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Brilliant link, Donata - thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah! Stuff I have always wondered about, but way funnier.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Truth is stranger than fiction, but has nothing on opera.

I'm not admitting that any of those apply to me. Ever.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Very funny! :lol:


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

"Is it just you, or is your young ward suddenly looking _irresistible_?"
YES. JUST, YES. HAHAHAHAHAHA.
Same for pretty much all of the others... except for the few I didn't get. 
Also, I once dreamed I was in La Boheme. And one of my good friends was my makeup designer and well, makeup put-on person.
Is that normal?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> "Is it just you, or is your young ward suddenly looking _irresistible_?"
> YES. JUST, YES. HAHAHAHAHAHA.
> Same for pretty much all of the others... except for the few I didn't get.
> Also, I once dreamed I was in La Boheme. And one of my good friends was my makeup designer and well, makeup put-on person.
> *Is that normal?*


Of course it isn't normal. An operaphile is worried about normal? Turn in your badge!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

_You are a man who spends literally hours ranting about how the fairer sex cannot be trusted, yet you have never been faithful to anyone._

I've dated that guy, several times!

_You find that you are never too busy to tell complete strangers about your all-consuming plans for revenge._

Revenge, revolution- tomaytoes, tomahtoes!

_You are an artist, and you are broke and your apartment is a dump. Maybe this is because you spend all your time singing and carrying on ill-advised love affairs and never actually create any art to sell?_

You've got me bang to rights, except 'artist' is probably pushing it.

_You go to a lot of parties, but no one ever eats anything; they just stand around making a lot of toasts and occasionally engaging in fisticuffs._

Isn't that basically all British people? Our parties have plenty of alcohol and fighting, but not a lot of food- except what gets regurgitated all over the pavement afterwards.

_You could not succeed in seducing your maid if your life depended on it._

I would find that quite a challenging task, it's true.

_The most genuinely charming male of your acquaintance is actually a woman._

Definitely not, thank goodness!!! (Though if he wants to dress up as my maid, I would try to succeed in seducing him )

_Your headstrong offspring refuses to obey you. You despair._

I have a 14 year old son. Enough said!

_A fan has caused a great deal of trouble at one of your balls._

I have no fans or balls...


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Of course it isn't normal. An operaphile is worried about normal? Turn in your badge!


That was a rhetorical question, Woodduck. Of _course_ I knew it was normal.


----------

